# Congested buckling



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My boy Archie has developed congestion and a snotty nose.
He sneezes and mucous is visible . He eats acts normal , pees and poops normal. Can't say about the temp , haven't taken it yet, came back to the house to get thermometer , so I figured I would post the thread to see what of guys think . He seems a bit quieter , not yelling like Pebbles will when they see me coming towards the barn and paddocks. But otherwise his normal self.
Another thing I'm worried about is his paddock is next to my pregnant does so Im concerned they cold catch something as well. I thought I heard one of them coughing and it was a little bit congested sounding.
Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is always pneumonia. But until the temp is taken, it is hard to say.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

105.7


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Temp is a bit high, I think pneumonia is a possibility.

Strange question to ask, what color is his snot? From what I've read, clear snot is allergies, green snot can be cud, yellow can be pneumonia. Of course there are always exceptions.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep that is high....begin antibiotics...b complex and bananmine...whip up a bucket of electros to help keep him hydrtated...

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it. Most of mine love this stuff unlike the electrolytes you buy..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would give everyone in question a quick check up...temps, eyes and a listen..catch it quick ends it quick 

best wishes...


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

I would start by giving him an injection of LA 200. This will normally help with any type of cold or anything of that nature. You can also give him B Complex and electrolytes to help boost his immune system. If you don't have any electrolyte solution you can put a little Gatorade in his water.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys . Vet suggested a shot of Draxxin and repeat in three days.
Im looking up the dosage now. I have to weigh him and I cant find my tape ! Great


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im also going to hit him with the electrolytes too. I guess the BComplex cant hurt either .


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

the crazy weather does make them more likely to get pneumonia. our vet gave them braxen(not sure that spelled right) but i think la 200would have been just as good, and alot cheaper!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Trickyroo..Im concerned every time I read about giving antibiotics other than daily..goats metabilism is so fast...I think I would give Nuflor instead and give it once a day for five days...3 cc per 100# I give my kids 1 cc


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This crazy weather is really something, I hate what it does to our poor goaties. Prayers for your little buddy! And for you, I know I just abhor when any of my goats are under the weather.  :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have only Draxxin right now. 
I'm going to pick up Banamine too. 
This weather is crazy. 
Prayers would be great right now. 
I know I've been praying daily keeping The Man upstairs busy. 
It's been that sort is month.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

no worries Tricky..He loves to bekept busy :angel:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

For mine, it took a final dose of Draxxin to get rid of the pneumonia after several doses of Nuflor and two doses of something else from the vet that I can't rembember right now. The vet said Draxxin is time release and lasts for up to 5 days. She also gave mine Dexamethasone (steroid) for inflammation with the Draxxin.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's been that kind of YEAR! Such a strange year. And you bet I will be praying.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

It was Baytril.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree with Draxxin. I prefer it over Nuflor myself. I give three doses in a week. Every other day instead of every three.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nuflor has worked great here...: ) Its good to know what works for you and stick to it


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Nuflor has worked great here...: ) Its good to know what works for you and stick to it


Totally agree!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope the poor little man feels better soon! Prayers here too.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww, Poor Archie 
Laura, I hope the little man is doing better soon...and that it's nothing contagious! 

Hugs to you and all your goaties :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks all  Archie seems to be doing a whole lot better now since he had the Banamine and Draxxin. Temp is down to 102.3 .
Poor guy does not like me coming towards him with something in my hand now  He thinks he's either going to be rudely violated by a thermometer or pinched with a needle. I will have to work on that with him once he's better  He loves his electrolytes , drinks every last bit of it and looks for more. So I know he is drinking at least. And he was at his water bucket. Boy was that ever scary seeing him like he was earlier ! I just cant wait till his congestion clears too.
Should I still give him a B complex shot too ? This evening he was climbing all over me , so I know he has got to feel a bit better 

I checked everyone else's color , temp and all seem fine , thank God !
All I can say is the prayers and the meds are helping !
Thanks again guys


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im glad he is feeling better!!! You can give him decongestion meds..like tussen...that should help...B complex is always helpful...keep a close watch on his temp...he will forgive you....Tucker had every inch of his body poked or prod...he used to be kind of stand off ish..now even after all I did to him to help him get well..we are best buds : )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay! So glad he is doing better! 

I agree te B complex won't hurt 
I also like to give probiotics when giving an antibiotic.. Just to keep their rumen happy


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would also suggest giving a bit of probios to keep the rumen happy -- good work, Laura! I've been praying. :hug:


----------

